# The Ruins



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone seen the movie based on Scott Smiths novel The Ruins? I read the book last summer and thought it was pretty creepy. was excited when I heard they were making a movie about it, but was dissapointed to find out that Ben Stiller would be the director (how scary could it be?) would loved to read any reviews if anyones seen it yet.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Ben Stiller's "The Ruins"*



Nancj said:


> Has anyone seen the movie based on Scott Smiths novel The Ruins? I read the book last summer and thought it was pretty creepy. was excited when I heard they were making a movie about it, but was dissapointed to find out that Ben Stiller would be the director (how scary could it be?) would love to read any reviews if anyones seen it yet.


Yeah, I saw "The Ruins" a couple of days ago and Ben Stiller does a great job! He even has a tiny cameo as one of the Greek backpackers. Blink and you'll miss it. And be sure to stay through all the credits because Owen Wilson shows up at the very end and is a total crack-up. I love those guys!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

I do love Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson, their both hilarious just wasn't sure how he would do directing a horror movie. I've read mixed reviews online many not good, But I did love the book. Did you read the book? is it anything like it?


----------

